# Taube Füße durch Clickpedale?!?



## Paralandt (21. Oktober 2005)

Wie soll ich denn das erklären?!?

Ich habe an meinen Bikes Click-Pedale (SH-M324) und trage Scott Boulder Schuhe...

Wenn ich nur eine Stunde fahre, werden meine Füße taub....

Lange Touren werden für mich dann immer zur Quahl.....

(natürlich gebe ich das nicht vor meinen Bike-Partnern zu)

Ich würde auch sagen, dass ich die Cleats relativ gut ausgerichtet habe!!!


Was kann ich machen?!?!

Schuhe wechseln, Pedale wechseln?!?!

Ohne die Click´s, also mit normalen Schuhen, werden meine Füße nicht taub!


Bin dankbar für eure Antworten...

Grüße

Luke


----------



## AbsentMinded (21. Oktober 2005)

Passiert mir auch. Allerdings hilft es bei mir, die Schuhe weniger eng zu "kletten".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lelebebbel (21. Oktober 2005)

> (natürlich gebe ich das nicht vor meinen Bike-Partnern zu)


ähh    

vielleicht solltest du das mal machen und sie um Rat fragen, die können vor Ort sicher mehr dazu sagen als übers Internet.
Oder du kannst evtl. sogar mal die Schuhe für eine Tour tauschen oder so

Richte die Cleats mal anders aus, schieb sie weiter nach vorne oder hinten.
Ansonsten liegt es vielleicht an den Schuhen, wer weiss.


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (21. Oktober 2005)

Paralandt schrieb:
			
		

> Wie soll ich denn das erklären?!?
> 
> Ich habe an meinen Bikes Click-Pedale (SH-M324) und trage Scott Boulder Schuhe...
> 
> ...


Hallo Luke,
ich glaube auch (wie Beitrag 2), daß das nicht an den Click´s liegt, sondern an den Schuhen.
Du solltest mal versuchen, ob sich das Taubheitsgefühl auch bei sehr lose gekletten Schuhen und mit den Clicks einstellt.
Grüße
Bernd


----------



## Paralandt (21. Oktober 2005)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> Richte die Cleats mal anders aus, schieb sie weiter nach vorne oder hinten.
> Ansonsten liegt es vielleicht an den Schuhen, wer weiss.




Vielen Dank, werde ich mal machen......  

(Und das andere auch mal   )

Ich glaube den Klettverschluss habe ich noch nicht mal zu fest. Und die Schnürsenkel auch nicht... Und eine Nummer zu groß sind die auch, ist also genügend Luft im Schuh!?!

Danke und schöne Grüße

Luke


----------



## Paralandt (21. Oktober 2005)

Sehe schon, komme wohl nicht um andere Schuhe herum....  

Vielen Dank


----------



## studentx600 (21. Oktober 2005)

vielleicht hilft eine andere einlage??


----------



## doppelhac (21. Oktober 2005)

Hey,

das Problem hat mich diese Saison auch schon ein paar Spaßfaktoren gekostet     .

Bei mir werden die Füße auch auf Höhe der Klickpedale taub; nach längeren Abfahrten im Stehen bekomme ich dann, wenn ich wieder zu kurbeln anfange sogar als einen Krampf (im selben Bereich). 

Ich bilde mir aber ein, dass es bei kälteren Temperaturen schlimmer ist als z.B. bei Hitze im Sommer     

Meine Hoffnung war auch, dass es an den Schuhen (bzw. den abgenutzten Sohlen) lag, da die schon 3-4 Jahre alt waren; leider ist es jetzt bei meinen
neuen auch nicht viel besser.

Jetzt bin ich am überlegen, ob es vieleicht an meinen Füßen liegt     , weil:

ich jogge mit speziellen Einlagen in den Laufschuhen. Joggen tue ich aber nur über den Winter und nicht mehr in der Saison. Ich bin jetzt also mal gespannt, wenn ich in den nächsten 3-4 Wochen wieder mit dem Joggen anfange, ob sich dann meine Füßchen wieder etwas erholen      

ansonsten....nicht verzweifeln...

Grüßle Michaela


----------



## zimmy (21. Oktober 2005)

Jo, das Problem kenn ich leider auch!  
Besonders bei kälteren Temperaturen wird die ohnehin schon nicht besonders gute Blutzirkulation in den Füssen noch weiter eingeschränkt.
Das mit den Cleats verstellen find ich mal interessant! ...wäre ja möglich, das die Dinger zufällig auf irgendeinen besonders sensiblen Knorpel drücken, oder so...  Könnt man mal versuchen!


----------



## manne (22. Oktober 2005)

doppelhac schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Ich bilde mir aber ein, dass es bei kälteren Temperaturen schlimmer ist als z.B. bei Hitze im Sommer
> 
> Meine Hoffnung war auch, dass es an den Schuhen (bzw. den abgenutzten Sohlen) lag, da die schon 3-4 Jahre alt waren; leider ist es jetzt bei meinen
> ...



Hallo,

das kommt mir sehr bekannt vor, ich hatte von labberigen Lakes auf sausteife P.I. gewechselt, kein Unterschied.
Für den Winter extra noch Heizsohlen gekauft, wenns erstmal soweit ist kann ich die Dinger auf volle Stufe (~50°) stellen und merke NICHTS davon...   

Das einzige was wenigstens kurz hilft ist die Zehen etwas arbeiten zu lassen, also am besten eine Laufpassage zwischendurch einlegen.

MfG Manne


----------



## Paralandt (22. Oktober 2005)

manne schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> Das einzige was wenigstens kurz hilft ist die Zehen etwas arbeiten zu lassen, also am besten eine Laufpassage zwischendurch einlegen.



Aber, das ist doch insbesondere bei längeren Touren nicht wirklich möglich...
Bis jetzt habe ich nach einer Stunde die Füße ausgeklickt und bin so zwei
bis drei Minuten "normal" auf der Bärentatze gefahren...

An meinem anderen Bike sind aber nur Clickpedale, ohne Bärentatze, und da
ist das bei längeren Touren nicht möglich....

Ebenfalls trifft dieses Problem bei kälteren und wärmeren Tagen auf (ist somit
meiner Meinung nach nicht temperaturabhängig).

@zimmy
Scheint wirklich so zu sein, aber geht auch durch´s Verstellen der Cleats 
nicht weg...  

@studentx600
Meinst Du eine bestimmte, die die Sohle weicher macht, oder reicht eine
"normale" von Deichmann???  

Vielen Dank an alle

Luke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## würfelglück (22. Oktober 2005)

Bleibt es bei den Füßen ?

Kenne das Problem nur zu gut. Genauso empfindlich reagieren aber auch Hände und weitere wichtige Körperteile.

Allerdings kommt es auch sonst schnell mal zum Taubheitsgefühl.
Bein beim Sitzen, Arm beim Aufwachen, kleiner Finger beim Aufstützen.

Diese besondere Empfindlichkeit der Nerven gegen Druck ist vermutlich häufig angeboren im Sinne einer "Variante". Da kann man nur an den Symptomen basteln und schauen wie man klar kommt.

Gruß von Würfelglück


----------



## Paralandt (22. Oktober 2005)

Nee nee, bleibt schon bei den Füßen  

Ich habe recht gute Röckel Gel Handschuhe und nen Selle Italia XO Sattel...
Weitere Glieder sind auch nach 8Std. Touren nicht von etwaigen Taubheitsgefühlen betroffen  

Aber diese verdammten Füße.......  

Luke


----------



## zimmy (22. Oktober 2005)

Paralandt schrieb:
			
		

> Bis jetzt habe ich nach einer Stunde die Füße ausgeklickt und bin so zwei
> bis drei Minuten "normal" auf der Bärentatze gefahren...



...hmm, da find ichs günstiger einfach mal für ne weile zu "ziehen" statt zu "treten". strengt zwar tierisch an, aber dannach sind die Füsslein in der Regel erst mal wieder ordentlich durchblutet. Wenn du dich nur aus den Cleats ausklinkst musste ja trotzdem weiter "drücken"...


----------



## studentx600 (23. Oktober 2005)

...da hilft nur ausprobieren...fahre den gleichen schuh ohne probleme   

finde die schuhe eigentlich deutlich bequemer, als meine rennrad-schuhe, da die sohle etwas weicher ist. bei härterer sohle neigen meine füße auch zum einschlafen


----------



## Silberrücken (23. Oktober 2005)

@ Luke

Kannst Du Deine Füsse in den Schuhen einigermassen bewegen, oder sind sie mehr oder weniger "im Schraubstock"?

Kannst Du Deine Füsse auf den Pedalen hin und her bewegen, sodass Du die Position auf dem Pedal (V stärker, V mittel und gerade) variieren kannst?

Hast Du es schon mal mit "reinen" click-Pedalen versucht?


----------



## Silberrücken (23. Oktober 2005)

Luke,

hatte vorher nicht alles angeschaut. Das mit dem Pedal ist somit geklärt.

Wird dann mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit am Schuh liegen. Der Schuh der für den Einen der bequemste der Welt ist, kann für den Anderen eine Höllenqual bedeuten.

Hast Du Senk- Spreiz- und Knickfüsse? So heisst das glaube ich umgangssprachlich. Dann hätte ich wieder mal nen Tipp.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paralandt (24. Oktober 2005)

@ Silberrücken


			
				Silberrücken schrieb:
			
		

> Hast Du Senk- Spreiz- und Knickfüsse?



Nein, ich glaube nicht... (Nein, ich weiß es, aber vielleicht leichte Plattfüße?!?)

@studentx600
Hast Du ein Glück...


@zimmy
Du hast nicht ganz Unrecht.....

Ich habe am Wochenende eine kleine Tour mit ein paar Jungs gemacht und
ihnen mein Problem geschildert. Ich war überrascht, wie viele dieses 
Problem auch haben.... Der Unterschied sei nur, dass sie "reine" Klettschuhe
fahren und wenn es anfängt zu kribbeln, den Schuh einfach weiter stellen.
Soweit so gut.... (Habt ihr ja auch gesagt)... Ich kann das nicht, mit dem 
Schnür- und Klettschuh ist man vielleicht doch (obgleich der Übergröße) im
"Käfig eingesperrt". Und als mir dann einer der Jungs beichtete, dass ihm das
auch passiert (und zwar ohne Click´s) nur in normalen Schuhen, habe ich 
für mich entschieden, dass es normal ist, ich mir einen neuen Schuh kaufen
muss (einen "reinen" Klettschuh) und wenn es wieder auftritt einfach den 
Klettverschluss etwas lösen...  

Ist vielleicht nicht die "sauberste" Lösung, aber, naja...

Ich Danke Euch allen vielmals, für diese netten und überaus hilfreichen Beiträge

 

Luke


----------



## thosch007 (24. Oktober 2005)

hallo,

ich hatte das gleiche Problem auch mit einfachen Shimano Schuhen. Ich habe nach einem Sturz die schuhe wechseln müssen, und habe jetzt die North Wave Rockster. Die sind echt spitze und der preis stimmt auch! (100)   
Keine tauben Füße mehr.

Ansonsten kannst du die Schuhe einfach weicher zu machen. jedoch verlierst du dann den kontakt zum pedal ein wenig!

gruß

Thomas


----------



## Manfred S (24. Oktober 2005)

Hi, 
ich habe auch dieses Problem, bzw. gehabt!
Wenn die Schuhe an den Ballen zu eng sind, wird es bei mir unbequem und zusätzlich habe ich noch orthopädische Einlangen.
Diese haben noch dazu eine Kalotte (oder wie man das Ding schreibt).
Die Kalotte ist bei mir bei Sportarten notwendig, wo ich starken Druck auf den Ballen bekomme (z.B. Snowboarden, Biken und auch langes Laufen)
Gehe mal zum Orthopäden und lass Deine Füße untersuchen!

Manfred


----------



## Paralandt (25. Oktober 2005)

Uhh  Ärzte??? lieber nicht...   Naja, vielleicht doch, mal sehen

aber danke auf jeden Fall

Luke


----------



## Sawa (26. Oktober 2005)

Weiß zwar nicht wie der Scott-Boulder aussieht, aber die geschilderten Symptome deuten auf eine zu enge Schnürung über deinem Fußrücken (hinteres Drittel, bzw. Zungenabschluß des Schuhes.
Dabei kann es zur Abschnürung der auf Höhe des Sprunggelenks (frontal) austretenden und dann oberflächlich laufenden Nervenbahnen, die für die sensorische/motorische Versorgung des Fußes zuständig sind kommen.
An den Außen-Seiten laufen auch Nervenbahnen (Nervus suralis), die bei ungünstigen Bedingungen gequetschtwerden können.
Zudem kann natürlich auch die Blutversorgung (der zuständigen Nervenbahnen) durch zu hohen Druck abgeschnitten werden, was wiederum zu sensorischen/motorischen Ausfällen führt.
Die meisten sensorischen Nerven des Fußes gehen aus dem Nervus peroneus soperficialis hervor und versorgen den Vorfuß (incl. der Zehen).
Und das gibt dann das Gefühl der eingeschlafenen Zehen, bzw. dieses unangenehme taube Gefühl.

Also probiers mit gelockerter Schnürung und weniger Zug auf den Klettverschluß.
Auch ne Möglichkeit ist die Zunge etwas zu Polstern (natürlich die Schuhzunge).

Wenn du mehr wissen willst, suche mal einen Schuhorthopädiemeister auf (oft in Sanitätshäusern) und lass dich mal rein Informativ beraten.
Wenn der was taugt, dann kostet der Rat nur ein Dankeschön


----------



## ingoingo (27. Oktober 2005)

Wie ich mit den klicks angefangenen habe hatte ich das auch immer hat sich allerdings nach zwei drei wochen wieder gelegt!
Wie lang fährste schon mit Klickies?


----------



## Paralandt (27. Oktober 2005)

@Sawa
 D A N K E S C H Ö N ! ! ! ! !
Vielen Dank   Ein überaus qualifizierter Beitrag....
Hab´s probiert und es hat funktioniert....   
Weg....
Am Wochenende werde ich noch versuchen eine längere
Tour zu unternehmen.......   Ich berichte dann noch mal..

@ingoingo
Schon seit längerer Zeit... Es ist also bei mir auszuschließen, dass
das Problem nach ein paar Wochen weg geht...   Sorry, aber ich
danke Dir dennoch...

Luke


----------



## Sawa (28. Oktober 2005)

Gerne geschehen  

Dann drück ich dir mal die Daumen  

wenn dann doch der Schuh gewechselt wird, schau dir mal den BG COMP von Specialized an, hat 2 Klettverschlüsse und einen Ratschenverschluss.

Ich komm mit dem am besten klar (ist auch angenehm zu meinen breiten Füßen  ) und durch das Body Geometrie System auch keine Knieprobleme mehr


----------

